# Bergbau: Wo Echtsilber farmen?



## Tschazera (19. Mai 2007)

HiHo Leuts,
ich wollte ma fragen wo man am bsten echtsilber farmen kann? muss nähmlich dringeds skillen.


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2007)

Mit Echtsilber zu skillen kannst du vergessen. Das gibts nur wenig und nur Random. Mit etwas Glück ist es ab Desolace und aufwärts zu finden. Aber wie gesagt es ist selten und ein bestimmtes Gebiet gibt es nicht, wo das häufiger vorkommt als in anderen. Mach das skillen am besten mit Eisen. Bis das grau ist, kannst du auch Mithril abbauen. Zwischendurch mal ein bisschen Gold finden, was auch Random ist, dann klappt das schon.


----------



## bogus666 (20. Mai 2007)

Wie mein "Vorschreiber" schon erwaehnt hat, Echtsilber ist genauso wie Gold und Silber zufallsbedingt, von daher laesst sich dieses leider nicht wirklich farmen.

Aber ab den Gebieten, wo du auch Eisen farmen kannst, wirst du hin und wieder Echtsilber finden. Badlands ist eins davon.


----------



## Tschazera (20. Mai 2007)

ok, thx für die antworten


----------



## LordSubwoof (21. Mai 2007)

Ödland ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naff2 (21. Mai 2007)

Hab immer was im Hinterland bekommen, aber nie wirklich viel


----------



## Tyrgor (23. Mai 2007)

Ich würd auch mal Sengende Schlucht/Brennende Steppe gehen, da gibts auch dunkeleisen, das ist fürs gleiche skilllevel


----------

